# Egg screening boosts IVF success



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8313822.stm


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/article6880149.ece
same article.


----------

